# Poor man's UV Paint effect ?



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

I love the idea of the UV paint that is showing up in the marketplace. It makes a whole lot of sense. The only thing that I don't look forward to is repainting 45 dozen SG shells.

I'm a firm believer in UV Killer for clothes, and that's were I got the idea.

What would happen if a person mixed up a weak mixture of TIDE or ALL, (or any other equivilant laundry soap) with water, and either dipped or sprayed a coating of the laundry soap on each decoy? Would the decoy now show the UV effect ?

This would REALLY help with the time factor, and save a couple of bucks worth of paint. (I'm more concerned with the time factor)

Anyone tried this yet?

NDMax


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm pretty skeptical on the UV stuff. From what the UV blocker commercials say, pretty much everything gives off UV unless you spray/wash your clothes with blocker. Now a paint comes out that says your decoys don't reflect UV, so you have to paint them with special paint to do it. So two different things by two different companies. I don't buy it.

I ground hunt for deer and never once have I been busted by them spotting me. Just stay still, its not tough. I had a buck chasing a doe that almost ran me over last year. And this is with no scent killer or UV blocker. I figure if my uncle can smoke in the woods and still shoot deer, the animals don't care that much.

Have you had trouble decoying birds in the past? What made you decide to fix your spread? Do they need a touch-up or a wash?

As far as spraying your dekes with soap...sounds like a waste of detergent :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

No one knows exactly how birds see UV light. Until then I'll consider the UV paints purely a gimmick.

Alot of guys who have gone through the work of painting entire spreads and are seeing very little, if any benefit.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

> Alot of guys who have gone through the work of painting entire spreads and are seeing very little, if any benefit.


I am one of them, I painted all of my silo sock heads, didn't see a change in how the birds reacted to the decoys. Killed just as many as other years, IMO there is no change at all in how the snows decoyed. :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I've noticed that pretty much the only people claiming that the UV paint works are the ones who are financially tied to making or selling the product.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

SDwaterfowler said:


> I've noticed that pretty much the only people claiming that the UV paint works are the ones who are financially tied to making or selling the product.


Bingo, and good lord the pimping of the product done by huntingsnows will go down in history as the lamest.....them emails last month where classic.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

goose_caller said:


> SDwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed that pretty much the only people claiming that the UV paint works are the ones who are financially tied to making or selling the product.
> ...


Yup, that SPAM was the most pathetic thing I've experienced.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Can someone post a spam email?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

The majority of you that are bashing this product haven't even tried it...or actually the majority of you don't hunt enough period to give a good testimonial of the product....I have no financial ties to this product and I have hunted about 20 days on average the past 3 springs and I can honestly say that day in and day out you will kill more geese with it...even with the bad hatch last spring we averaged 82 birds a day. It isn't the only factor while hunting but for 100 bucks it definately doen't hurt...


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

bs on the 80 some a day. lets see the pics from 20 days you were out.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> bs on the 80 some a day. lets see the pics from 20 days you were out.


I am pretty sure you are going to lose this battle jpallen14.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> bs on the 80 some a day. lets see the pics from 20 days you were out.


just because you have'nt done 80 in a day, dont mean other people have'nt. come on dude, this thread is about UV paint, not tellin someone they are full of bs because of how many birds they shot in a day.

I do like the uv, i have too, seen a difference in the LATE season, we used uv on half our spread, and just set those 400 socks out, then the next week, set out the other half that was not painted...same weather conditions, every day, we shot more birds with the UV painted. call it all bs, but its just my two cents.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We averaged 142/day with paper plates.....we're bringing 'em back! :beer:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> We averaged 142/day with paper plates.....we're bringing 'em back! :beer:


Paper or Plastic?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

paper.....plastic shines


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Is it tyvek paper plates so it can reflect UV? If not I call BS...


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Ya know, I don't know if UV paint works or not.....and neither does anyone else....no one knows exactly what and how a goose views a decoy......and using the past few years as your basis is bias since the past few years there have been a TON of young birds to pick on......I guess only time will tell. If it gives you more confidence in your spread have at it. :beer:


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> We averaged 142/day with paper plates.....we're bringing 'em back! :beer:


What size steel shot works good on those paper plates? 9's? 11's?

:lol:

NDMax


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone know what brand of Plate to use? :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

bluebird said:


> Does anyone know what brand of Plate to use? :wink:


Here we go.. the old Chinet vs Dixie debate... :roll:

Does it ever get old?

:wink: :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> bluebird said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what brand of Plate to use? :wink:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BTW, I got a couple PMs about the plates......

I was just joking. :thumb: Still rocking Sillosocks/Deadly Decoys and don't plan on changing any time soon.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

jpallen14 said:


> bs on the 80 some a day. lets see the pics from 20 days you were out.


If you want send me a pm with your email address and I will send you some pics from this past spring...just because you didn't kill 80 a day doesn't mean I cant...I put more time into figuring out how to kill these things...the paints not the only factor as mentioned above...I've hunted with alot of people from this site and they could confirm for you that I don't lie..I tell it how it is I call 100 a 100 and if I kill 0 I say 0...don't bash someone you don't know...it makes you look the idiot in the end.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:withstupid: In some cases you can obviously tell someone is lying on treads a lot, Example: The guys who run 400FFD for early season can's but the claim on this thread on the number of birds killed is believable.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

It also depends on which brand of paint you use. The Parker Coating stuff works, PERIOD. Sunny days are better than cloudy days but it works and makes a difference. There is also some stuff out there that is being shown under a black light that glows, UV and blacklight are NOT the same. Flambeau has started using the Parker product on some of there decoys.

I have done enough research to slightly understand the concept but if you want contact this gentleman, he is not connected either way.

Scott M. Lanyon
Director, Bell Museum of Natural History
Professor, Dept. of Ecology, Evolution, and Behavior
University of Minnesota
10 Church St. S.E.
Minneapolis, MN 55455
Mpls 612-624-2013
StPaul 612-624-7217
FAX 612-626-7704

He has studied what birds see and how they see it, he wont give you a definite but he will give you facts, thats it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The problem with trying to figure out just how an animal sees the world is were only making educated guesses. We'll never know for sure unless someday, we can actually see the world through their eyes.

Can deer see color? Do coyotes? How to ducks and geese see UV light? We dont know for sure. Sure, we can make an educated guess based on the rods/cones in the eye, etc etc etc. But we'll never know.

What color is red to a red colorblind person....well its red.....to them. We'll never know for sure.

Ive had a chance to hunt over UV spreads. And well, there was nothing that said this was significantly better than non-UV. I think its marginally better on sunny days, but on cloudy it makes no difference. The best days were still the windy ones, UV or no UV. And until theres more research done on it, or the cost drops significantly, im chalking it up to gimmick/confidence booster.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> The problem with trying to figure out just how an animal sees the world is were only making educated guesses. We'll never know for sure unless someday, we can actually see the world through their eyes.
> 
> Can deer see color? Do coyotes? How to ducks and geese see UV light? We dont know for sure. Sure, we can make an educated guess based on the rods/cones in the eye, etc etc etc. But we'll never know.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. :beer:


----------

